# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > LIX 3D Printing Pen >  Power usage comparison of Lix and certain 3d pens

## postmahomeson

Power consumption Lix 3d Pen vs 3doodler 2.0

----------

